
How banks are using blockchain - charliejrgower
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/blog/Which-Major-Banks-Have-Adopted-or-Are-Adopting-the-Blockchain-
======
block_chain_
Interesting that Goldman are one of the few banks to create a site explaining
the technology fully...

